# Found Paddle at Grizzly



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

bump... Anybody?


----------



## GratefulOne (Jun 12, 2010)

ill buy it off you under maritime salvage laws.... for cheap anyway... if you want to think about selling since noone claimed...


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

Sorry bro, if nobody claims it I think I'm gonna turn it into a break down paddle.


----------

